# Villas in Springs



## Debby&Mark (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm Mark, arrived here yesterday from the Coventry in England - currently awaiting my wife and three children to join me.

First post on here - loads of other things I'd like to find out about, but this is the most important...

I'm currently over here trying to set-up home for my family, who will be joining me in 3 weeks. I would like to find a place somewhere on Springs / Meadows - I figured there would be a whole host of agents/landlords out there who'd be able to help. But as yet, I've not managed to find any!! Not even round the various shopping centres and Spinneys... Does anyone know of any villas that are available (type 3e or 2m or 2e) - please let me know if you do... I'm available all day tomorrow to look at places.... 

Thanks,

Mark.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Firstly, welcome to the UAE and to the forum.

There is a poster on here called Marc who may be able to help you, but until you make 5 posts you won't be able to use the private messaging system.

I would suggest trying Dubizzle.com | Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs, Classifieds

There will be loads of villas, both through agents and direct to landlord (which saves you money)


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Yep dubizzle for listings, focus in on the direct to Land Lord listings as it is to your advantage negotiating directly.

Don't sign up to first one you see - dig it in soldier for a week or so driving around every night (and day if your work let you) looking at places. it really helps to understand the market and right now there is a big gap between LL expectations and the real market so new entrants are paying way too much.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Barter hard! Especially as it's the end of the school year which is the time many traditionally leave Dubai. And this year there seems to be more than usual leaving. Good luck.


----------



## Debby&Mark (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the replies all, will let you know how i get on.

Mark


----------

